# What is the rated amperage of this motor and how do I connect it?



## HMF (Apr 4, 2012)

This is the rating plate for the spindle motor for my Van Norman #12.






I am having a dedicated 220 line put in for it and need to know the amperage draw. Looks like 4.6, but what is the 40 below?
The electrician needs to know whether to put in a 20A or 30A line for it.

The diagram is another issue- the 220 has a red and black hot and a white neutral.
I'm confused about which the diagram is indicating goes where.

Thanks,

:tiphat:Nelson


----------



## Hawkeye (Apr 4, 2012)

Your electrician is apparently running a 220 volt, single phase supply. Still not a problem. If you pick up a VFD, you will be delighted with the results. :biggrin: As Newb pointed out, 20 amps will do it.


----------



## DMS (Apr 4, 2012)

The diagram on the right of the label shows connections, the top one is for 220, the lower one for 440. Which one you choose will depend on the output of your VFD, most of the ones that run off of single phase 220 output 220 3phase (at least the ones I have seen).

Lets look at the top diagram, since that is what you are likely to use. What this means is that there are 9 terminals (or wires, depends on the motor, but mine has terminals). In the 220 configuration you are going to connect T4,T5, and T6 together with a short piece of wire. Then you are going to connect T1 and T7 to your "Phase A" (sometimes labeled R). T2 and T8 will connect to your "Phase B" (sometimes labeled S). Finally, T3 and T9 will connect to your "Phase C" (Sometimes labeled as T).

If you look at the left hand side of the motor you will see the power ratings. This thing is rated at 1.5hp. 1HP = 750W, so 1.5*750=1.125kW. At 220V that is about 5A. A 20A circuit should be fine. If you ever plan on installing anything else (power feeds, coolant pump, CNC motor drives), you may want to just go with the 30A circuit as the incremental cost is prety small, otherwise you should be fine at 20A.

DMS


----------

